# Black Library releases for late 2011-2012



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Red & Black (Oct'11) - Sisters of Battle audiobook by James Swallow

Sabbat Worlds Anthology (Oct'11) - soft-cover version?

Salvation's Reach (Oct'11) - new Gaunt Ghosts by Dan Abnett

The Outcast Dead (Nov'11) - new HH novel by Graham McNeill about an Astropath guarding some very vital info or something

Nocturne (Nov'11) - third part of Salamanders trilogy by Nick Kyme

The Red Duke (Nov'11) - Warhammer Fantasy?

The Gildar Rift (Dec'11) - Silver Skulls Space Marine Battles?

The Keeler Image (Dec'11) - Euphrati Keeler? HH novel? not sure, price is much higher than regular books (omnibuses as well), higher then audiobooks but lower than unabriged HH novels.... no idea what's that.

Faith and Fire (Dec'11) - old novel published again

Hammer & Anvil (Dec'11) - prequel to Faith and Fire.... or sequel?

Galaxy in Flames (abridged audio book) (Jan'12) 

Deliverance Lost (Jan'12) - HH novel by Gav Thorpe

The Word Bearers omnibus (Jan'12) - obviously


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

The Keeler Image (Dec'11) - Euphrati Keeler? HH novel? not sure, price is much higher than regular books (omnibuses as well), higher then audiobooks but lower than unabriged HH novels.... no idea what's that.

She was an imagist if I recall - most likely an art type book like the Visions of Heresy? Would explain the price tag.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Red & Black (Oct'11) - Sisters of Battle audiobook by James Swallow
> 
> Sabbat Worlds Anthology (Oct'11) - soft-cover version?
> 
> ...


let me clear up some question marks for you: 

Sabbat Worlds Antho: yes, paperback/softcover

Red Duke: yes, WhFantasy

The Gildar Rift: Yes, Silver Skulls SM battles book, by Sarah Cawkwell

Keeler Image: big time "secret" art book.

Faith and fire: reprint of old novel.

Hammer and anvil: Follow-up to faith and fire

cheers


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Deliverance Lost_ sounds like it will be a HH novel centred around the Raven Guard, what with their homeworld being called Deliverance and all :wink:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually _The Keeler Image_ is not an art-book. It is a two-part audio-book in the Eisenhorn series, its gonna be great to see Eisenhorn and Cherubael again :grin:.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would rather an art book


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stop producing fucking releases solely on audiobook, christ.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Stop producing fucking releases solely on audiobook, christ.



I couldn't agree more with this sentiment, I prefer reading things with my own two eyes rather than having a story read to me like my Mother used to when I was a little boy.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> I couldn't agree more with this sentiment, I prefer reading things with my own two eyes rather than having a story read to me like my Mother used to when I was a little boy.


it doesn't help that all the BL readings I have so far heard have been read by someone with a less interesting voice then Stephen Hawkings


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> it doesn't help that all the BL readings I have so far heard have been read by someone with a less interesting voice then Stephen Hawkings


GW can't afford to get James Earl Jones or Don 'Thunder Throat' LaFontaine, (the guy who does the voice overs for movie trailers.)

Audiobooks are full on retarded.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually _The Keeler Image_ is not an art-book. It is a two-part audio-book in the Eisenhorn series, its gonna be great to see Eisenhorn and Cherubael again :grin:.


Well, then there's rumblings of a new big Art book in production right now. That's what i got from my source.

CP


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I wish they'd stop giving Gav Thorpe writing work. I bought Ravens Flight because I have read ALL the Horus Heresy novels so far and because I really want to find out more about the Raven Guard and Corax. I was deeply disappointed. 

Problem is publishers see every purchase as a "thumbs up" which is stupid since you aren't approving or disapproving of a novel or audiobook until AFTER you've bought it. I bought Ravens Flight DESPITE the fact it was an audiobook and written by Thorpe, I will buy Deliverance and read it, I will be expecting to be disappointed again.

After reading the Nagash and Sigmar books I was really looking forward to reading the books about Malekith, when I saw it was written by Gav Thorpe I decided to avoid it like the plague (the extract I read later made me think I made the right decision).

I wholeheartedly agree that the audiobooks are a bad idea and have damaged the quality of the Horus Heresy series overall.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> I wish they'd stop giving Gav Thorpe writing work. I bought Ravens Flight because I have read ALL the Horus Heresy novels so far and because I really want to find out more about the Raven Guard and Corax. I was deeply disappointed.
> 
> Problem is publishers see every purchase as a "thumbs up" which is stupid since you aren't approving or disapproving of a novel or audiobook until AFTER you've bought it. I bought Ravens Flight DESPITE the fact it was an audiobook and written by Thorpe, I will buy Deliverance and read it, I will be expecting to be disappointed again.
> 
> After reading the Nagash and Sigmar books I was really looking forward to reading the books about Malekith, when I saw it was written by Gav Thorpe I decided to avoid it like the plague (the extract I read later made me think I made the right decision).


You made a mistake- the Sundering series by Gav Thorpe isn't as good as the Sigmar trilogy but it pisses all over the Nagash books.
And his _Path of the Warrior_ book is excellent to, eagerly awaiting _Path of the Seer_.

Unlike with, say, Ben Counter or James Swallow I don't think I've read anything by Gav Thorpe that I thought was genuinely bad.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I liked Nagash, but hated Sigmar. Each to their own I suppose.

Then again, I was brought up on Hammer Horror and Dracula, and Nosferatu etc so I guess I preferred that to semi-homoerotic stories with circus freaks in woolen nappies.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just read an interview in issue 2 of _Hammer and Bolter_ with James Swallow. He said _Red and Black_ will serve as a prequel to _Faith and Fire._ He also mentioned that he is working on a HH novel featuring the Blood Angels at the Battle for Signus, where Sanguinius fights Ka'Bandha for the first time.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

they should get stephen fry for their audiobooks ^_^


----------

